# Stereo works for an hour then audio deteriorates



## zambrij (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a Kenwood car stereo that works great for about an hour. After that it has lots of static and loses part of the volume. This happens with all types of use; CD, mp3 and radio. What could the issue be? I am not sure whether to get a new stereo or speakers or is there some other fix? Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

zambrij said:


> I have a Kenwood car stereo that works great for about an hour. After that it has lots of static and loses part of the volume. This happens with all types of use; CD, mp3 and radio. What could the issue be? I am not sure whether to get a new stereo or speakers or is there some other fix? Thanks!


 Your over heating, the AMP gets so hot it shuts itself down


----------

